# HEADS UP For those over here



## kenspain (Sep 24, 2018)

On the weather news lunch time with the heat we are getting now 40/42 deg  they have given out a warning about the possibility of storms in the next few days now when we get them many times its strong rain and hail stones these will break a windscreen, what we do here is carry cardboard or hardboard thats cut to size and when the sky go,s black we cover the windscreen also dont forget if you have a solar panel on the roof last year i got caught out and forgot it  cost me a new one.:wave:


----------



## Roger Haworth (Sep 24, 2018)

Where does "over here" mean?


----------



## izwozral (Sep 24, 2018)

His name gives a clue!


----------



## carol (Sep 24, 2018)

Cheers, Ken. Btw, I can only just reach my windscreen - the solar panel would have to suffer! When I was in Tarifa in February the wind was so bad I expected it to be ripped off the roof! Scary!


----------



## QFour (Sep 24, 2018)

We have a couple of ground sheets which folded in half should give some protection. I also have an Escalera after the mishap with the awning last time out so at least I can get up on the roof.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 24, 2018)

izwozral said:


> His name gives a clue!



Kensington?


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 24, 2018)

Ta, Ken.
We're 65 miles north of Seville.. Rain forecast for Friday.. We'll be long gone.
Short stormy spell forecast for East Algarve,on Friday, so it's about. 
Hopefully it's not too severe..a little rain would be welcome, I'm sure.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 24, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Kensington?



Next week i could be ken portugal or ken london when i make my mind up where to go next:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## kenspain (Sep 24, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Ta, Ken.
> We're 65 miles north of Seville.. Rain forecast for Friday.. We'll be long gone.
> Short stormy spell forecast for East Algarve,on Friday, so it's about.
> Hopefully it's not too severe..a little rain would be welcome, I'm sure.



We need it most of my fishing holes drying up


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 25, 2018)

kenspain said:


> We need it most of my fishing holes drying up


I think you can get cream for that


----------

